# New york city tarantula laws



## Robotponys (Feb 23, 2012)

It's illegal to own, buy, or sell tarantulas in NYC, right? Is it illegal anywhwere else? Can we change it? Why was the rule made anyway? Is it possible to make a petition or something to make it legal to have tarantulas in NYC? There isn't really a good reason... Though I think they shouldn't be allowed to sell large tarantulas, only slings and juvies since if they do escape, there is absolutely no danger.  Anyone else in NYC opposing these rules?


----------



## paassatt (Feb 23, 2012)

What is the logic behind only selling spiderlings and juveniles, but not large tarantulas, when the slings and juvies you buy will eventually grow into large tarantulas? And I know you're still young and idealistic, but online petitions do nothing and are worthless. 

For the record, I do not support legislation making owning or selling tarantulas illegal.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Robotponys (Feb 23, 2012)

It's kind of like not being allowed to sell turtles under 5 in or so (though they do sell them in Chinatown anyway). I guess it is probably detrimental since they are harder to care for.  

  It depends on how many people sign it. The SOPA petition was online, it definetly worked. There won't be as many people, but it should eventually be enough, especially with enough reasons and evidence. There isn't really a good reason to not have captive bred tarantulas anyway.  It would probably take years to be approved with all the other more important stuff going on, but it could happen eventually. 

It's just an idea. I get tired of having to wait months at a time for expos and paying for shipping if I don't want want to wait.


----------



## Chris_Skeleton (Feb 23, 2012)

Lol just imagine the danger if a large tarantula escaped into New York City. End of the world as we know it .

Reactions: Like 6 | Funny 1


----------



## paassatt (Feb 23, 2012)

I think comparing a SOPA petition to a petition to change tarantula laws is like comparing apples to oranges. Also, I don't think it was the SOPA petitions that changed lawmakers' minds so much as it was the work of internet companies pointing out how many flaws were in the bill.


----------



## SC Tarantulas (Feb 23, 2012)

> Lol just imagine the danger if a large tarantula escaped into New York City. End of the world as we know it .


LOL! Hide the women and children!


----------



## Robotponys (Feb 23, 2012)

paassatt said:


> I think comparing a SOPA petition to a petition to change tarantula laws is like comparing apples to oranges. Also, I don't think it was the SOPA petitions that changed lawmakers' minds so much as it was the work of internet companies pointing out how many flaws were in the bill.


That, I did not know.  Might as well try though. No reason to not.

---------- Post added 02-23-2012 at 08:50 PM ----------




Brad1980 said:


> LOL! Hide the women and children!


Lol!

Reactions: Disagree 1


----------



## jayefbe (Feb 23, 2012)

It's illegal in NYC because it's NYC. There are plenty of ridiculous laws specific to NYC, not just the tarantula ban. I agree with paassatt though, a petition is going to do a whole lot of nothing. Tarantulas are not a popular animal among the general public, and you'll find few people that will support it. All you're going to do is draw attention to the fact that you (and plenty of other people) are breaking the law. Also, what do you gain from changing it? You get to buy tarantulas from your local pet store? Let me tell you, getting tarantulas in at your local petco is not a good thing. It just means more neglected, poorly cared for tarantulas that will eventually die from improper care. Just pay shipping. It's not that much. Also, buying from another hobbyist is generally cheaper than buying from a pet store, even with shipping.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Shrike (Feb 23, 2012)

Brad1980 said:


> LOL! Hide the women and children!


Didn't they write a song about an escaped tarantula in NYC?

He's climbin in your windows
He's snatchin your people up
Hide your kids, hide your wife
You don't have to come and confess
We're lookin for you
We gon find you, we gon find you
So you can run and tell that,
Run and tell that,
Run and tell that, homeboy
Home, home, homeboy

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Robotponys (Feb 23, 2012)

jayefbe said:


> It's illegal in NYC because it's NYC. There are plenty of ridiculous laws specific to NYC, not just the tarantula ban. I agree with paassatt though, a petition is going to do a whole lot of nothing. Tarantulas are not a popular animal among the general public, and you'll find few people that will support it. All you're going to do is draw attention to the fact that you (and plenty of other people) are breaking the law. Also, what do you gain from changing it? You get to buy tarantulas from your local pet store? Let me tell you, getting tarantulas in at your local petco is not a good thing. It just means more neglected, poorly cared for tarantulas that will eventually die from improper care. Just pay shipping. It's not that much. Also, buying from another hobbyist is generally cheaper than buying from a pet store, even with shipping.


Well, with all these points, I give up this idea.  Thanks people!


----------



## Chris_Skeleton (Feb 23, 2012)

Shrike said:


> Didn't they write a song about an escaped tarantula in NYC?
> 
> He's climbin in your windows
> He's snatchin your people up
> ...


You sir, have made me lol hard


----------



## ZergFront (Feb 23, 2012)

Robotponys said:


> It's illegal to own, buy, or sell tarantulas in NYC, right? Is it illegal anywhwere else?


 Yes. In Sioux City, Iowa; Dugger Town, Indiana; Slidell, Louisiana; Chesterfield, Michigan; Carson City, MI and City of Fargo, ND it is illegal to own tarantulas by city ordinance. For some reason, it is unlawful to have venomous animals EXCEPT fish (like lionfish) in Rochester, NY. My brother still pet a lionfish as a kid. LOL!

 One of my sources

Born Free USA


 Ohio and Stevens Point, WI have a ban on dangerous animals and it is not made clear if tarantulas are excluded or not. Other cities are also unclear regarding tarantulas as some have the terms like "poisonous insect" (believe it or not, not everyone knows spiders aren't insects) or just state "all exotic animals are unlawful." Well, chinchillas would be considered exotic in a lot of places, so....(?)


 IL is in the process of trying to ban many arachnids (mostly the medically significant but there are sac spiders on the list too) as well as Scolopendra centipedes. Boas and pythons, too. No tarantulas, though....yet..

IL Petition

More Info on Bans and Ordinances


----------



## Robotponys (Feb 23, 2012)

So ridiculous! How many people have been injured by most of these animals (excluding the deadly species which I can understand)?? Very little!  Besides, bans rarely work. Silliness!!


----------



## Stitch_geevi (Feb 24, 2012)

yea, you know whats also illegal to sell and own? weed. 
hence there being NO POT-SMOKERS ANYWHERE in the entire city of ny. none. 

and there are no tarantula owners. i was raised there and i never saw anyone walking a tarantula in central park, never saw any tarantulas sitting in neighbors window sills, and never heard tarantulas barking through anyones door in apartment buildings. 

i recently found out hedgehogs are also illegal.. good thing mine wasnt a hedgehog...it was a severely deformed guinea pig whos mental disabilities caused it to behave just like a hedgehog.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## J Morningstar (Feb 25, 2012)

ZergFront said:


> Yes. In Sioux City, Iowa; Dugger Town, Indiana; Slidell, Louisiana; Chesterfield, Michigan; Carson City, MI and City of Fargo, ND it is illegal to own tarantulas by city ordinance. For some reason, it is unlawful to have venomous animals EXCEPT fish (like lionfish) in Rochester, NY. My brother still pet a lionfish as a kid. LOL!


 I live in Rochester, and I just read the whole ordinance for here..it dosen't mention insects or spiders of any kind...and it was very specific..it listed over 100 animals.


----------



## Frat (Feb 25, 2012)

Here is the language of the law you're referring to http://72.0.151.116/nyc/RCNY/r724h061.asp?zoom_highlight=exotic+pets

Scroll down to section 161.01. It is a fairly extensive law. Before 1965, any person had a right to own "wild animals" so long as they had proper safeguards in place so as to restrain the animal. However, this amendment was added taking away that right from the public at large. Notwithstanding, don't get discouraged so easily. Go intelligently and respectfully lobby your state representative to have tarantulas, or maybe certain species, be an exception to the definition of "wild animal." If you have the energy to do something and are ready to fail yet more wiling to keep trying after failure, go do it. It's not the critic who counts. Of course this may be a bit too dramatic, but if it's important to you, give it a shot.


----------



## J Morningstar (Feb 25, 2012)

Frat said:


> Here is the language of the law you're referring to http://72.0.151.116/nyc/RCNY/r724h061.asp?zoom_highlight=exotic+pets
> 
> Scroll down to section 161.01. It is a fairly extensive law. Before 1965, any person had a right to own "wild animals" so long as they had proper safeguards in place so as to restrain the animal. However, this amendment was added taking away that right from the public at large. Notwithstanding, don't get discouraged so easily. Go intelligently and respectfully lobby your state representative to have tarantulas, or maybe certain species, be an exception to the definition of "wild animal." If you have the energy to do something and are ready to fail yet more wiling to keep trying after failure, go do it. It's not the critic who counts. Of course this may be a bit too dramatic, but if it's important to you, give it a shot.


If that was meant in response to my statement then I was only refering to the Rochester NY one not the NYC one, they have their own laws.


----------



## Frat (Feb 25, 2012)

J Morningstar said:


> If that was meant in response to my statement then I was only refering to the Rochester NY one not the NYC one, they have their own laws.


No I was responding to the guy who started the thread. I haven't read the Rochester code.

---------- Post added 02-25-2012 at 11:39 AM ----------

Strike that, I just read the Rochester code. Rochester prohibits owning, harboring, keeping, etc. any wild animals. Wild animals, pursuant to the code, include "all venomous animals, not fish,..." Then, like you said, it goes on to list several other prohibited animals, all of which, however, are not venomous. I think tarantulas, given they are venomous, may be prohibited from general public ownership in Rochester. Interesting this agrizoophobia among NY legislatures.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## J Morningstar (Feb 25, 2012)

Yes, I am aware that they "produce venom" but since that is also their only way of consuming food and not a single invert of any sort was mentioned. I am going on the "it's not on the extensive list" theroy, I am going to say they won't care. The Petco's and other pet stores here sell tarantula and emperor scorps, so I don't think it would apply. So I do not believe Tarantula or other inverts would be included. Not pressing my luck though and asking. The only thing is I don't know if animal and invert are interchangeable in their understanding, from how I read it, they are not.


----------



## Frat (Feb 25, 2012)

Yeah I agree, the language is ambiguous. With regard to pet stores, however, they constitute an exception. The amendment to the code was adopted in 2006 thus any licensed pet store in operation at the time of adoption of the amendment can continue to sell certain "wild animals" given certain procedures that have to be followed, one of which being the recording of purchasers of certain prohibited animals. You're probably right with regard to actual enforcement. The University of Tennessee is a dry campus; however the law turns a blind eye on game day. This is not to say, however, I suggest anyone ignore the laws of their cities. As a law student, I found this thread interesting, that's all. That being said, none of my comments are meant to give any sort of legal advice as I am NOT a licensed attorney.


----------



## J Morningstar (Feb 25, 2012)

No no, understood. I've never heard of a problem here though at all. And I'm not checking. I'm good thank you.


----------



## ZergFront (Feb 26, 2012)

J Morningstar said:


> Yes, I am aware that they "produce venom" but since that is also their only way of consuming food and not a single invert of any sort was mentioned. I am going on the "it's not on the extensive list" theroy, I am going to say they won't care. The Petco's and other pet stores here sell tarantula and emperor scorps, so I don't think it would apply. So I do not believe Tarantula or other inverts would be included. Not pressing my luck though and asking. The only thing is I don't know if animal and invert are interchangeable in their understanding, from how I read it, they are not.


 Supposedly, ferrets are banned in cities of California but most people don't care enough to report anyone. They even have ferret products in LPS! an officer won't give you a second glance if you have a ferret.

 Someone had a point here, though. Tarantulas are very low key so neighbors aren't even going to know about them unless you're flaunting them. Even so, hopefully your neighbors are nicer and have better things to do than to make such a rediculous report.


----------



## Robotponys (Feb 28, 2012)

Stitch_geevi said:


> yea, you know whats also illegal to sell and own? weed.
> hence there being NO POT-SMOKERS ANYWHERE in the entire city of ny. none.
> 
> and there are no tarantula owners. i was raised there and i never saw anyone walking a tarantula in central park, never saw any tarantulas sitting in neighbors window sills, and never heard tarantulas barking through anyones door in apartment buildings.
> ...


lol! So true!



J Morningstar said:


> I live in Rochester, and I just read the whole ordinance for here..it dosen't mention insects or spiders of any kind...and it was very specific..it listed over 100 animals.


Oh, sorry just realized this law only applies to the 5 boroughs (i think). 


Frat said:


> Here is the language of the law you're referring to http://72.0.151.116/nyc/RCNY/r724h061.asp?zoom_highlight=exotic+pets
> 
> Scroll down to section 161.01. It is a fairly extensive law. Before 1965, any person had a right to own "wild animals" so long as they had proper safeguards in place so as to restrain the animal. However, this amendment was added taking away that right from the public at large. Notwithstanding, don't get discouraged so easily. Go intelligently and respectfully lobby your state representative to have tarantulas, or maybe certain species, be an exception to the definition of "wild animal." If you have the energy to do something and are ready to fail yet more wiling to keep trying after failure, go do it. It's not the critic who counts. Of course this may be a bit too dramatic, but if it's important to you, give it a shot.


I will try to. 



ZergFront said:


> Supposedly, ferrets are banned in cities of California but most people don't care enough to report anyone. They even have ferret products in LPS! an officer won't give you a second glance if you have a ferret.
> 
> Someone had a point here, though. Tarantulas are very low key so neighbors aren't even going to know about them unless you're flaunting them. Even so, hopefully your neighbors are nicer and have better things to do than to make such a rediculous report.


Yup, my neighbors are old and Chinese (except for this one jerk who never says anything except "screw you") or good friends (i show my G. rosea to their babies ). I doubt any of them even know they're illegal.


----------



## goodoldneon (Feb 28, 2012)

Silly laws, humans don't produce venom, yet, they have the potential to be a heck of a lot more dangerous than a tarantula. 

If safety is a concern, NY should probably ban humans.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Robotponys (Feb 29, 2012)

goodoldneon said:


> Silly laws, humans don't produce venom, yet, they have the potential to be a heck of a lot more dangerous than a tarantula.
> 
> If safety is a concern, NY should probably ban humans.


I agree. If they didn't want to be that extreme, they should ban dogs, they are WAY more dangerous. Of course, I love dogs... 

If they're worried about T's, only allow low venom T's! Better than nothing, right?


----------



## Tarac (Mar 2, 2012)

No, I love my pokies...  I seriously might give it all up if I were forced to surrender them.

But +1, lots more dog attacks, heck lots more large-cat, bear, exotic giant mammal attacks that are far more serious than a fever, cramps and vomiting annually here in the US.  There's almost an average of 3-4 a year many of which are fatal.  That's big exotic mammals of course, dogs I'm sure are even higher.  I love dogs too.


----------



## jayefbe (Mar 2, 2012)

Robotponys said:


> If they're worried about T's, only allow low venom T's! Better than nothing, right?


Better than nothing will always eventually become nothing. That's why tarantula keepers should support reptile hobbyist's fight against new legislation. Eventually we will be the primary targets, and if anything passes, eventually everything will.


----------



## paassatt (Mar 2, 2012)

jayefbe said:


> Better than nothing will always eventually become nothing. That's why tarantula keepers should support reptile hobbyist's fight against new legislation. Eventually we will be the primary targets, and if anything passes, eventually everything will.


Very true. The slippery slope applies to everything when it comes to politicians and the laws they want to pass.


----------



## KhaosG00B (Dec 20, 2017)

I know this post is hella old but wanted to know if someone from NYC could buy T's online and have them shipped to a NYC address. Or is it impossible? Would the post office just confiscate your package before you could receive the lovelies?


----------

